# English Bull Terrier Needing a Home..



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

It is with the biggest regret that we have to rehome our EBT 
His name is Kyle and he is 5years old. He is a fantastic dog, though we are having problems with him and our other two dogs.
He has one ear up and one ear down, definitely a cute feature...

Kyle seems to have had quite a rough past life. He was in kennels for over 6months before we got him and we feel he wasn't correctly assessed.
He is great with other dogs, though this appears to be in an outside environment. He finds it all very overwhelming being in a house with other dogs.
We also feel he is best suited to a male owner and probably as an only dog. He seems to be slightly wary of females, both human and animal. This is an observation we have made, though it could be because he was put into an extremely overwhelming situation that he was not use to.

He was recently castrated and all his stitches have been removed. 
He does seem to have some form of skin allergies (which we were told he didn't when we got him) It's believe it's possibly caused by long grass. He has been on Piriton (twice daily) for roughly two weeks and his skin has vastly improved, and he is chewing his feet less..
We also currently have ear drops which he gets twice daily to help sort his ears out. He use to bite when getting this done, though has recently been fine. 

He is house trained to an extent, we weren't made aware he'd been in kennels so we had a few accidents at the beginning but since then he has been find. 

He has a toy obsession, so his toy time is limited, he does snap if you try to take it off him as he isn't use to the leave command, we have been working with him and it is getting better.

He has no road safety at all, if his lead is slightly too long he will just walk out into the road. He does pull on the lead but again we've been working with him and it is getting better. When out walking he takes little interest in any other dogs, people, cars or anything. He has has little contact with livestock, so he can get a bit overexcited when he sees sheep, cows, etc.
We also recommend that a secure fence garden is required as he has a lot of energy and can easily escape if he wants to.

We have had him offlead in a secure field and he's been fantastic, he runs mainly from side to side and always tends to stay in clear view. Though he can be stubborn when trying to get the lead back on. lol.

He is crate trained, though sometimes is reluctant to go in, he just loves attention. He has a habit of suckling his bed duvet and fleece, we aren't sure why he does this.. We do try to stop him when he does this.
He sleeps right through the night.

He is currently on a Burns Chicken and Rice dry diet and he also gets Fish4Dogs Salmon Oil to help with his skin. He does have some hair missing on his tail, this is apparently due to him hitting it off his cage. He has some sore on his feet from chewing them but these are getting better.

He is NOT to ever have bones. He was previously on a B.A.R.F diet and this caused a blockage in his system which he has to have an operation for. So we recommend him never having any kind of bone and also none of the raw hide chews as we don't think he is able to digest these.

He is a very powerful dog, I am quite small, 5"1 and I don't weight much and I struggle sometimes with him, especially if he jumps up. We recommend that if there are children in the house, that they been teenagers.

He is a very loving and affectionate dog who loves his cuddles and given kisses. I cannot explain how heartbreaking this is for us but we have to do what's best for Kyle, if you can offer him his much needed forever home please contact me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Might be worth Contacting EBT breed rescue, they could very well take him and re-home him, that way he would be assessed by breed experts, and be placed in a vetted home that was likely matched to him and his needs. Most breeds rescues are careful where their dogs are re-homed, offer on going help and support and usually insist if there are problems that ever occur they will take them back.

Bull Terrier UK Welfare trust Joan Kenway Co-ordinator 01256 861227 or Jane Foster 01737 350750.
Breed Rescue Linda Mcgregor 01923 232673 (Mon-Sat 10am-5pm)

Most rescues have a network so if the number codes dont sound near to you
then dont worry.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just found out the do have a website too Bull Terrier Club (UK) Welfare Trust


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I would definitely recomend rehoming through a breed rescue, he sounds like he is going to need and experinced EBT owner. I hope you can find him a forever home soon.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you both, we will look into it. Problem is though we did actually get his from a Breed Rescue. Not that one but another one. I just read on their website that Bullies, should really be in same-sex homes, yet the rescue knew we had another male in the house.. But thank you both again.


----------

